# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Grip-prehlada na porodu i pred porod?

## lady.x

Trenutno sam 37+tj. Ovu zimu sam luda od virusa, ni jedan da me zaobidje, taman smo pregrmeli neku prehladu a danas mm dobio grip, temperatura skoro 39C, kasalj... Ne mogu se posebno nesto izolovati od njega jer imamo mali stan i mislim da su male sanse da me zaobidje. Zanima me ima li neka koja je imala grip na porodu ili pred sam porod? Kako je sve proslo? Moze li skoditi bebi? Da li se beba zarazi na porodu?

----------


## litala

pred prvi porod "uhvatila" me moja uobicajena boljka - angina. prvo sam gotovo dva tjedna pokusavala ublazit i rijesit je prirodnim putem (uz lijecnicko pracenje), onda vise nisam mogla izdrzati, usla sam u 39 tjedan i lijecnica mi je prepisala antibiotik. "potrefilo" se da je taj dan, kad sam pocela piti antibiotik - zapoceo i porod.

a na porod sam otisla s visokom temperaturom (preko 38), potpuno zacepljenim nosem i skroz iscijedjena  :Undecided: 

nije bilo "zabavno". prezivjela jesam, cak ni porod nije predugo trajao (od prvog truda do izgona - 6 sati), s bebom sam bila u 24h rooming-inu, dojila sam na zahtjev i beba je bila ok. nije se zarazila nit ista. samo je meni bilo lose jos neko vrijeme - dok je antibiotik "rijesio" bolest i dok sam se oporavila od poroda koji me fizicki puno vise iscrpio od svih narednih, bas zato jer sam radjala bolesna...


posavjetuj se s lijecnikom, vidi sto sve mozes poduzeti kao prevenciju (vise vitamina c, vise boravka vani, na zraku...)

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lady.x

Joj, hvala, mogu misliti kako je to bilo iscrpljujuce. 
Ja sam inace do pre dve sedmice bila tri meseca na strogom mirovanju i terapiji tokoliticima i taman sam se pokrenula da bi se mogla poroditi, ali sad sam lepo u iskusenju da se opet primirim i legnem dok nas ovo ne prodje, zaista mislim da me nece zaobici...  :Sad:

----------


## Ripcord

Ajoj, nadam se da će te zaobići bolest. Meni je mm bio bolestan prije 2 tjedna - nije gripa ali neka viroza s temperaturom 38 nekoliko dana - nos, grlo, puni paket. Iako smo u istoj sobi bili većinu dana (osim kad sam ja na kompu u kuhinji), nisam se zarazila, tako da i tebi držim fige da te prođe. 

A znaš da su na podforumu o trudnoći cure komentirale da većina ako se baš razbolila pred porod su prenijele i rodile nakon što bi ozdravile- kao da je beba znala da treba pričekati, tako da mislim da su priče kao što je litaline izgleda rjeđe.

Držim fige da budeš zdrava do poroda  :Love:

----------


## tua

čisto radi statistike, da litala ne bude usamljena  :Smile:  
ja općenito, nakon viroze, upale grla i sličnih boleština (koje prohodam), kašljem još bar 2-3 tjedna. Tako me zadesilo sad drugi put- teško je kašljat s bebom u trbuhu, ali je bome još veći hororac neposredno nakon poroda. Pa si s jednom rukom pridržavala trbuh... :Rolling Eyes:  
ali, ovdje se radilo o kašlju, i ja mislim da su male šanse da porod krene baš u akutnoj fazi, pod povišenom temperaturom. a ako baš mama i nosi neke virusiće, kolostrum je lijek za sve  :Yes:

----------


## lady.x

I ja nisam bas sigurna jeli ovo grip ili neka viroza-prehlada, nije ni isao lekaru, ima temp. do 39 (ali u proseku 38-38.5), kasalj, glavobolja, bol u misicima... Ja jutros imam povremene menstrualne bolove i iskreno ne znam sta mi je gore - dal otici sa gripom na porod ili dobiti posle kad je tu mala bebica... ma, kao da cu moci i da biram. Samo preostaje da cekam...
Tesi me sto sam cula da se dojenjem bebici predaju antitela, tako da se ona najcesce ne razboli iako je mama bolesna... nadam se da je tako.

----------


## Ripcord

> Tesi me sto sam cula da se dojenjem bebici predaju antitela, tako da se ona najcesce ne razboli iako je mama bolesna... nadam se da je tako.


Iskreno nisam čula ni jedan put da se beba razbolila, čak i ako je mama bila bolesna nakon poroda - mislim da je to dokaz koji ide u prilog toj tezi s antitijelima. Samo se nemoj brinuti, a preventivno se natači s čajem, medom i limunom, meni je baš pasao...

----------


## Boxica

*lady.x* kad god smo mm ili ja virozni ili šmrkavi nosimo one zelene maskice na licu dok nas ne prođe da ne prenesemo klincima... nek i TM stavi masku da ti ne prenese
btw, i ja sam pred porod imala neku virozu i temperaturu pa su me u bolnici šiballi antibioticima...beba nije ništa pokupila, a ćak nismo ni dojili...u principu jedino što će ti se desiti je da budeš ful iscrpljena ako budeš bolesna i ne smiju ti dati epiduralnu ako imaš temperaturu...

----------


## litala

boxica me podsjetila - i ja sam nakon tog mog prvog i bolesnog poroda nekoliko dana nosila masku dok sam se bavila bebom... tj. bilo bi ispravnije reci da sam se trudila nositi je, jer mi je strasno smetala i otezavala ionako tesko disanje, pa sam je nosila ne bas non-stop...

----------


## lady.x

I pored mog preventivnog nalivanja cajevima, limunadom i ostalim i izolacije, meni danas krenula tempreratura i kasalj, a nocas kao za baksuz menstrualni bolovi celu noc. Nista mi ne preostaje nego da lezim i da se lecim, cekam pa sta bude...

----------


## tua

lady.x ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto brže ozdravljenje i nek se beba strpi jos bar 15ak dana! 
baš mi je žao što te sad snašlo, i sama vjerujem znaš sve što smiješ koristiti da brže prođe.

----------


## lady.x

> lady.x ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto brže ozdravljenje i nek se beba strpi jos bar 15ak dana! 
> baš mi je žao što te sad snašlo, i sama vjerujem znaš sve što smiješ koristiti da brže prođe.


Hvala! Pored cajeva samo paracetamol koristim. 
Uh, samo da ne krene bebac dok se malo ne pridignem...

----------


## Ripcord

> Hvala! Pored cajeva samo paracetamol koristim. 
> Uh, samo da ne krene bebac dok se malo ne pridignem...


Ajoj, baš mi je žao. Samo odleži i čim prije ozdravi, pa će i beba pričekati...

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> iskreno ne znam sta mi je gore - dal otici sa gripom na porod ili dobiti posle kad je tu mala bebica
> Tesi me sto sam cula da se dojenjem bebici predaju antitela, tako da se ona najcesce ne razboli iako je mama bolesna... nadam se da je tako.


Dobila sam neku virozicu par dana poslije poroda (samo da napomenem, ostala sam u rodilištu deset dana jer su bebe rođene u 37. tjednu s manje od 2500 g). Viroza niije bila strašna - samo dan povišene temperature i curenje nosa, a bebe su bile sa mnom (24-satni rooming in). Sjećam se da mi je baš tog dana dok me tresla groznica dojenje posebno pasalo jer su me grijale svojim toplim tijelima. Nisam nosila masku. Nisu se razboljele, kao ni druga dva para blizanaca i njihove mame (da, da, bilo nas je devet u sobi  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------


## alef

Ne bih da ikoga preplasim, ali nedavno sam na tv-u gledala reportazu o tome da paracetamol, iako vlada uvrijezeno misljenje da moze u trudnoci, uopce nije preporucljiv... Nazalost, nisam sve pohvatala, ali je naglaseno da se izbjegne ako se ikako moze.

----------


## Marsupilami

*lady.x* nadam se da ces to preboliti cim prije i sto lakse i da ce bebac pricekati  :Heart:   :Kiss: 

p.s. bez obzira sto ste bolesni, svaki dan dobro provjetrite prostor u kojem jeste jer se virusi zadrzavaju u zraku, svakako ujutro nakratko otvoriti prozor (utoplite se dok se lufta).
Uostalom, svjezi zrak je i lakse zagrijati nego ustajali*  
*

----------


## Marsupilami

I da, temperaturu ne skidati dok ne predje 38,5.
Prije lijekova (paracetamol) probati ju skinuti prirodnim putem, recimo tusiranjem mlakom vodom.

*alef* svaki lijek treba izbjeci ako se moze, nazalost postoje situacije kada je lijek manje zlo nego posljedice koje nosi nekoristenje istog  :Unsure:

----------


## srecica

Evo ovdje nekoliko dobrih, a neagresivnih savjeta
http://www.etericnaulja.net/aromater...e-recepti.html
meni su ti savjeti osim u trudnoci puno pomogli i kasnije dok je beba mala a viroze stignu na vrata.

----------


## Ripcord

*lady.x* već se par dana ne javljaš, pa samo čekiram kakvo je stanje?

----------


## lady.x

Samo da vam javim da sam rodila - pod virozom. Nikom ne bih pozelela, jer samo bila mrtva gotovo - danima posle poroda u kolapsu, osam dana u bolnici, a beba na antibioticima sve vreme. Bas sam bila baksuz, no sad je sve proslo, uzivam u najlepsem decacicu na svetu i ne mislim na sve iza nas.
Savet za sve - cuvajte se sto vise mozete... i po cenu toga da budete neljubazni prema nekom ko dolazi u kontakt sa vama a bolestan. Cuvajte sebe i bebce.

----------


## katarinam

*lady.x* čestitke na bebi i vi također uživajte zajedno, ono najgore je iza vas  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

podizem malo - ulovila me upala sinusa, a porod pred vratima. Me mogu uopce disat, totalna me frka kako cu ako krene ovih dana. Natankala sam tonu fizioloske u nos, nema bas neke pomoci. Ima netko ideju sta da radim?

----------


## Trina

Odi kod dr (preko reda) i vidi trebaju li antibiotici. Inhaliraj se fiziološkom, na kamilici isl..

----------


## erina

Da, najpametnije je vidjeti s dr jesu ti potrebni antibiotici. Meni prije neki dan pomoglo namazati nosnice margarinom, natankavala sam nos fiziološkom s propolisom, propoaid ili tako nešto se zove, ali meni ovaj put nije bila tako strašno pa uspjela s time riješiti. Inhalacije bi trebale pomoći, ali eto ja ne znam koji je vrag mojim sinusima, meni budu od njih samo još bolniji pa nakon par inhalacija odustanem kukavički :Embarassed:

----------


## Kate76

Prijavljujem i ja sinuse. Nos curi, pa se začepi, odčepi... Divota, a u nedjelju skidam šav i naravno, očekujem porod. Plus mi i muž kuri, ima neku virozu.

----------


## pujica

ne bih nikako antibiotike ak ih mogu izbjec, idem sutra u bolnicu na kontrolu pa cu pitat njih sto misle. inhaliranje meni nis ne pomaze, od toga me samo boli glava i sve se zacepi isti tren

----------


## Pepita

Meni je prehlada u drugoj trudnoći bila znak da se pripremim. U obje trudnoće ništa sve do par dana prije poroda. Obje trudnoće rađala slinavog i začepljenog nosa.
Drugi put mi bilo nešto gore pa sam uspjela normalno disati nešto pred izgon...ali dobro je prošlo...

----------


## Kate76

Čitala da je prehlada jedan od možebitnih simptoma poroda. Jeeee!

----------


## andream

Ja sam zbog temp i bakterijske upale grla završila na induciranom porodu (37 plus 5). CTG je bio loš zbog toga, visoki otkucaji. Bebi nije bilo ništa i to mi je bilo najbitnije. Ja sam ostala u bolnici dan duže zbog antibiotika.

----------


## iva1602

> Čitala da je prehlada jedan od možebitnih simptoma poroda. Jeeee!


Kate mi se non stop lovimo po temama...evo ja sutra kao i ti 38 tj, danas me ulovila neka tresavica, osjećam se kao pred gripu neku.... peku oči, koma---- ali nemam temperaturu..... i nemam pojma di sam kaj pokupila ili se prehladla jer sam stalno doma...

----------


## S2000

Imam jos desetak dana do termina... Izgleda da sam pokupila nesto od prvorodenog. On je vec jadnicak tri dana pod temperaturom (39.2) i ujutro ce vjerojatno krenuti s antibiotikom... 

Ja upravo dobila temperaturu, nos zacepljen, glavobolja... Kasalj od kojeg bi mogla rodit ove sekunde.

Ako odem u dr opce prakse vec znam sto ce biti - on ce mene pitati sto cemo, hocemo li cekati ili uzeti antibiotik... Stvarno ne znam sto bih... Tj znam, htjela bi ozdraviti do poroda.

Jadan mm nocas s nama ...

----------


## S2000

Maleni je bolje, ito bez antibiotika, ali ja sam sve gore i gore. Nos ne mogu odcepiti nicim, kasljem, stalno imam temp, pa mi hladno, pa mi vruce, glavobolja... Po noci ne spavam... Doktor mi prepisao neki antibiotik i da ga uzmem sutra ako mi ne bude bolje... A pije se deset dana, nisam pametna da li da to uzmem... Ako je malom proslo bez antb valjda ce i meni. Muz govori da meni treba infuzija, vec sam vise od tjedan dana bolesna...Brrr
Da sad dobijem trudove otisla bi u bolnicu i rekla da me uspavaju i probude kad rodim i ozdravim.

----------


## Beti3

Mislim da možeš popiti antibiotik bez brige i ozdraviti. Trudnice normalno dobivaju antibiotike ako su bolesne. isto tako i novorođenčad. Sigurno nisi dobila antibiotik kontraindiciran u trudnoći. Koji antibiotik?
A zamisli ako ti se upala proširi, na bronhe, na pluća...Bolje ti je biti zdrava nego upalu imati u organizmu.

----------


## S2000

Dr mi je pripisao zinnat koji je ok u trudnoci, ali izgleda da nije ok uz dojenje. Jer moguce da je takav bedak, pa zna da mogu rodit svaki dan, a ovaj antb se pije 10 dana.

----------


## nanimira

Evo da se nadovežem jer mi je termin taman u sezoni gripe  :Smile:  Ja ću prije svega pitati svoju doktoricu koja mi vodi trudnoću dali da se cijepim...inače, prije 3 tjedna sam bila prehlađena, temp.do 37.5 u vrh glave, upaljeni sinusi i grlo...uz svu alternativu koja postoji + malo operila za djecu jer nemam pojma kako bi uopće spavala+septogal-trebalo mi je ravno 8 dana da se uopće dignem iz kreveta,i još tjedan dana da mi se prestane vrtjeti u glavi i da povratim neku snagu...kašljem od onda, al ne jako jer mi super pomaže karamelizirano mlijeko.
Od onda sam koma živa, probava mi se poremetila, dobila sam gljivice (opet) koje me grickaju sve do anusa, unutarnje hemeroide-ma užas, od najobičnije prehlade. 

 I naravno da mi ne pada na pamet ( barem ovako,laički) da dočekam gripu u 9.mj.trudnoće, pa mislim da bi riknula.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zinnat, ako je potreban, može i u trudnoći i kod dojenja
bedak ti je dobro dao

----------


## Beti3

a70v  :Klap: 

Zna bedak, a ča će.
 Biti liječnik = živci k'o sajla. Čelična.

----------


## ronin

> Mislim da možeš popiti antibiotik bez brige i ozdraviti. Trudnice normalno dobivaju antibiotike ako su bolesne. isto tako i novorođenčad. Sigurno nisi dobila antibiotik kontraindiciran u trudnoći. Koji antibiotik?
> A zamisli ako ti se upala proširi, na bronhe, na pluća...Bolje ti je biti zdrava nego upalu imati u organizmu.


Ovo debelo potpisujem.
ja sam sa 36 tjedana imala virozu koja je otišla na dišne puteve.Dr je procijenila da nećemo antibiotike.Visoka temperatura i treskavica izazvala je trudove i rodila sam na 36+6,i nažalost s teškom uplaom pluća. maleni je drugi dan dobio temperaturu(od mene) no trajala je srećom samo taj dan.Pravovremeni antibiotik riješio bi me cijele ove muke.

----------


## S2000

Hvala zene!
Nisam slusala bedaka da cekam s antb do sutra, vec sam ga uzela popodne. Temp cijeli dan 39, ne spada... 
Nisam mogla disat ni na nos ni na usta pa sam pocela gubit svijest. Isla sam u bolnicu. Crp pokazuje bakterijsku upalu. Ujutro u pulmologa da vidi jesu li pluca ok. Sad sam doma i dalje mi je lose. Da mi je barem jucer dr izvadio nalaze kad sam dosla kod njega... Mozda bi mi vec bilo bolje da sam pocela s terapijom... 
A tko ce ga znati. Drzite mi fige.

----------


## S2000

Ekg bebini otkucaji su u redu (180, malko poviseno zbog moje temp kazu).

Jedino sto sad nakon grubljeg vaginalnog pregleda krvarim, slicno mengi... Cak i s komadicima (kao jetrica), ali nema sluznog cepa ni plodne vode... To krvarenje je cesto poslije pregleda?

----------


## Beti3

Ne bih rekla da je često. Ja to nikad nisam doživjela. Ne bih te htjela plašiti, ali daj nazovi i pitaj ovo što si nas pitala.

 Ili, pođi ti u bolnicu. Mislim da je to najpametnije u ovoj situaciji. Nije ti dobro i krvariš. Pođi. Držim ti fige na rukama i nogama.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ili, pođi ti u bolnicu. Mislim da je to najpametnije u ovoj situaciji. Nije ti dobro i krvariš. Pođi. Držim ti fige na rukama i nogama.


X

----------


## Ginger

S2000 nadam se da je sve ok
Javi se kad stignes

Ja sam u prosloj T krvarila nakon jednog takvog pregleda i imala pms bolove, i zavrsila s trudovima u rodilistu tocno 12 sati nakon takvog pregleda...

----------


## ronin

S 2000 , u bolnicu. krvaruckanje poslije pregleda na kraju trudnoće se zna pojaviti, ali ne ovako kako ti opisuješ.zato treba ići.

----------


## S2000

Bila sam i sinoc i danas opet u bolnici. Na vise odjela  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, sad govore da je to ipak virusno, al da pijem antibiotik jos 5 dana jer se spusta na pluca... Dobro me slomilo, nocas zaspala u 5:30 a do tad 39 temp unatoc paracetamolu i tusiranju.

Za krvarenje kazu da je normalno, danas nema komadica, samo svjeza krv (jucer je bila gusta i tamna sad je crvena). Cerviks u nestajanju 1/3clanka, otvorila se 2,5 cm. Ekg dobar, trudova nemam, kazu da bi mogla skoro. 

Eto, barem da se beba jos malo strpi da se noc odcepi  :Smile: 

Danas temp manja a ja prvi put lagano dolazim k sebi i stojim na nogama.

----------


## Ginger

Uf....bas te snaslo
Drago mi je da ide na bolje
Al daj lezi i dalje

Tak dugo krvarenje je normalni?

I btw, da meni krenu trudovi sa zacepljenim nosom, ja bih si bez pardona nakapala operil

----------


## S2000

Kaze da moze i tjedan dana, al ako krene jace da se opet javim. 

Imat cu operil uza se, pa cu ih pitat da li ga smijem stavit ako nos bude zabetoniran.

----------


## Ginger

Ma daj! Tjedan dana?
A kad imas opet kontrolu? Trebala bi ubrzo s obzirom ba termin, zar ne?
Drz se!

----------


## Beti3

Neka si nam ti dobro. :Heart:  Začepljeni nos ćeš već srediti.

----------

